# Hertz 'Insider' Info ?



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Can any of the Elettromedia dealers on this forum offer any info on what is happening with Hertz at the moment ? What is new, what is being ditched ?

I was getting ready to buy a paid of HP2 Amplifiers and noticed that the entire *HP Line of Amps has been removed from Hertz's website*. Does this mean they are a dead line now ? Is there something else coming ?


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

No more HP.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

mrpeabody said:


> No more HP.


Is there any info throughout the grapevine that might hint to a replacement lineup, as a new flagship amplifier line ? or is Hertz going to simply keep only the cheaper _Energy-Power _and _Hertz-Power _lines of amps ?

Why does it seem like _Hertz_ are only paying attention to their lower end stuff and _Audison_ is being pushed forward with new speaker lines for both entry level and flagship/premium flavors ?

The rumours circulating about the end of the Mille line, in favor of the Thesis speaker line are now beginning to sound more realistic considering the only new addition to the Mille lineup lately is the limited Edition ML1600DCE midbass, which Hertz doesn't even offer info about on their website, as it's a special 'Dealer' promo item.......although some on this forum have mentioned an ML500r replacement in the works for a new MLK3 setup.

It's too bad that Elettromedia don't update their sites more often, or offer a blog to keep fans informed......


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

HP is out, some of the EP amps are dropping in favor of the new HE line. Hertz amps will be the "mass market" positioned amp while the Audison will remain the premium brand for amps. I've heard nothing of them pulling out of the Mille line, that would in fact go against what I heard regarding development of the cone Mille midrange.

You have to understand that they are an Italian company trying to figure out what SELLS in the US. As history has shown- the American market has a tendency to dilute quality in favor of lower price points... Thanks Wal-Mart. And as Canada is just a tuque for the US (  ) you guys are along for the ride.....


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

Yup Mille line isn't going anywhere.

Wait till CES, gonna be some cool new stuff.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> HP is out, some of the EP amps are dropping in favor of the new HE line. Hertz amps will be the "mass market" positioned amp while the Audison will remain the premium brand for amps. I've heard nothing of them pulling out of the Mille line, that would in fact go against what I heard regarding development of the cone Mille midrange.
> 
> You have to understand that they are an Italian company trying to figure out what SELLS in the US. As history has shown- the American market has a tendency to dilute quality in favor of lower price points... Thanks Wal-Mart. And as Canada is just a tuque for the US (  ) you guys are along for the ride.....


Very reasonable analysis. I'd think the same way. If hertz is the mid budget to low budget then audison has to take it somewhere in mid to high end budget.


----------

